# Line Breeding Understanding Help...



## anthonyjames (Feb 22, 2010)

I am trying to take my rabbits 4 New Zealand Does, 2 California Does, 1 White Satin Doe and 1 Broken Satin Buck and would like to do line breeding so that I can feed my rabbits in a portable pen and have them feed from grass as well as their pellets.  I would like to keep a rabbit as it should and that is to forage for it's food.  Just as I do for my chickens, turkeys and quail...  

Similar to whay you would find during the first 10 minutes of this video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfw2ybbRTYs&feature=channel

If it does not come up you can type in the following for searching: Polyface Farm Part 2

I was looking at a chart for line breeding and the words or directions were not making sense.  I am the type that understands better doing than reading.  

So if any anyone as a great breakdown that is easily understood I am all for it.

And does anyone use any special charting software or programs for documenting all the rabbit info?  I would love to see some or am open to recommendations as I am not sure what I will need to document.

Thanks


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Feb 23, 2010)

Well what do you want to know about Linebreeding? The "rules"?
 I think essentially you don't want to breed brother to sister but Mother to Son, Father to Daughter is perfectly fine and done a good bit.


 Now on software programs, I LOVE Evans Rabbit Register. I use it daily. 
 I have the deluxe version and it allows you to keep track of everything from pedigrees, to breedings, who gets what feed when, chores, litters, it make cage tags, and will predict your colors in breedings, etc. 
 Seems like everyday I find something else I can do with it.
 It was $90.00 and if you google Evans Software you will find the site.


----------



## anthonyjames (Feb 23, 2010)

So what you are saying is:

Mom and Dad breed.   They have 8 kits.  5 does and 3 boys.

You can breed the does to the dad
Boys to the Mom

Then basically you repeat and repeat?  That seems pretty simple.  

Looks like that software only works on a pc.  I own Macs.  I will have to look around.  And I am not sure if I am ready to spend that type of money yet for raising rabbits until they start turning a profit.

thanks


----------



## chinbunny1 (Feb 26, 2010)

anthonyjames said:
			
		

> So what you are saying is:
> 
> Mom and Dad breed.   They have 8 kits.  5 does and 3 boys.
> 
> ...


You can also breed neice to uncle, aunt to nephew, grandfather to granddaughter, grandmother to grandson, cousin to cousin, and sometimes half brother to half sister(as long as you outcross after).


----------



## dbunni (Feb 27, 2010)

Here is a great explanation of line breeding done by Pam Nock ... ARBA judge.  

http://www.nockrabbits.com/LineBreedingChart.html


----------

